# Draisine Moto Guzzi "Alce" G scale



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

design and 3d printing

engine Kres Modelle G scale
installation of a power buffer is recommended
figures need to be painted
if anyone is interested can write to me, I don't think I will make more of these pieces for the time being
was an old project that I wanted to complete


----------



## Rail_Master4501 (10 mo ago)

Looks awesome! I’m not looking to buy just telling you it looks great!


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

Rail_Master4501 said:


> Sembra stupendo! Non sto cercando di comprare solo dicendoti che sembra fantastico!
> [/CITAZIONE]
> thank's!


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

sold


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Someone got a nice setup.  I'm interested in 3d printing and design because it's hard to find figures for my site. Theme is late 1800-s to 19190 era in South Eastern AZ. Think Tombstone Have some Just Plain Folks etc but unable to find any period military figures. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------

